# Modul mit CommandButton ausführen



## Wolke7777777 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.
Ich möchte gerne folgendes machen: In der geöffneten Excel-Datei in einem Tabellenblatt (Tabelle1) soll ein Button sein, der folgende Funktion hat: Bei betätigen des Buttons soll Modul1 ausgeführt werden, dadurch wird eine andere Excel- Tabelle (Tabelle2) mit den Daten gefühlt.
Hier ist der Code die das auch ermöglicht:



Sub Bestellungen_Access()

    Modul1.Modul1


End Sub


Das Problem ist, dass die Daten in beiden Tabellen erscheinen, in Tabelle1 und 2. Ich möchte aber, dass sie nur in Tabelle2 erscheinen


Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Yaslaw (10. Dezember 2013)

*item: *DU solltest nicht eine Funktion/Sub gleich benamsen wie das Modul.

Für den Rest 
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/e...a-macro-to-it-in-a-worksheet-HP010236676.aspx


----------



## Wolke7777777 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hm, tut mir leid, aber das sagt mir nicht viel, ich bin noch Anfänger in der Sache der Programmierung.
Könntest du genauer erklären was ich falsch mache.


----------



## Yaslaw (10. Dezember 2013)

Modul1.Modul1

Das Makro das Modul1 heisst, solltest du umbenennen oder das Modul das Modul1 heisst. 
Was in Modul ist und was ein Makro ist, solltest du schleunigst lernen - oder die VBA-Programmierung sein Lassen. Das ist etwas das erste was an wissen muss und es ist in 100den Büchern und Internetseiten erklärt. Darum erkläre ich es dir nicht.

Die Namensänderung muss nicht sein, ist aber sauberer. 

Und der Rest steht auf der verlinkten Seite.

Wenn immer noch Probleme da sind, dann stell bitte präzise Fragen


----------

